# ECVB - Timetraveling in a powerplant



## heeftmeer (Mar 6, 2011)

Powerplant ECVB was in the beginning a coal and olie plant and later on gas. The steam of the plant was used by the surrounding companies, but this part is out of use for several years.



http://www.heeftmeer.nl/index.php?id=147


----------



## Curious Dragon (Mar 6, 2011)

Great pictures.

That 4th picture of the red console reminds me of The Simpsons... shouldn't Homer be sat there (not) working. 

I find I can't help but be in awe of constructions like this... the sheer enormity of it all can stop you in your tracks as you try to take it all in. I think your last picture captures that so well


----------



## KelseyRebecca98 (Mar 6, 2011)

Them pipes are crazy! Really like that picture and the red board does look the one off the Simpsons.


----------



## klempner69 (Mar 6, 2011)

Pipe-lushness..excellant stuff.


----------



## Munchh (Mar 6, 2011)

You really do come up with some quite fantastic locations heeftmeer. I haven't been disappointed once. Thanks for this.


----------



## KingLewis92 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thats Crazy!
Wish There Were Places Like That Near Me!
Nice Work


----------



## King Al (Mar 6, 2011)

Amazing heeftmeer! fantastic pics


----------



## sed (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh wow! What a place - would love to check this one out sometime ...


----------



## BahrainPete (Mar 8, 2011)

Very nice photos of a very nice find. Wonderful industrial relics.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow! Love this. Great find and pics.


----------



## scottyg100 (Mar 13, 2011)

seriously drooling over all them buttons and gauges thank you for sharing


----------



## The Archivist (Mar 13, 2011)

Excellent location and photos. I love the light as well, almost golden..


----------

